# How to increase Speakers Cable Length ?



## vineetrocks2005 (Feb 16, 2012)

Hi...

I want to extend the wire length of my 5.1 speaker set. I have Logitech Z506 speakers that comes with pretty short RCA cables. How can I increase wire length of the rear speakers ?


----------



## Blue Ripazah (Feb 16, 2012)

*m2.sourcingmap.com/smapimg/en/n/11b/pcs-rca-female-female-jack-audio-video-converter-adapter-connector-127071n.jpg


try using these along with a new set of rca cables.... sound quality will decrease a bit


----------



## vineetrocks2005 (Feb 17, 2012)

What are they called... and can I get it online ?


----------



## Sujeet (Feb 17, 2012)

can get them at any local hardware store.


----------



## Blue Ripazah (Feb 17, 2012)

Just show him the picture ...and they are easily available at local hardware store


----------



## GhorMaanas (Feb 17, 2012)

you can also get wired connectors like these. insist on some sturdy ones, for eg, from MX. you could call them up telling them your exact requirement and they should pinpoint at what you need, which you could eventually search for in any online portal or locally. their contact info (MX) :

MDR Electronics - MX Electronics - Home Theater Cables & Connectors - Computers & Laptop Accessories - Pro Audio / Studio Audio Cables & Connectors - Audio Video Components & Accessories - Fiber Optic Component & Accessories - Cable TV Component & Ac


----------



## clmlbx (Feb 17, 2012)

Just be careful while buying don't buy cheap ones, if you do so you will definitely see loss in quality of sound, 

that happens in cables, longer you go you loose quality, so buy branded ones that can maintain quality.


----------



## vineetrocks2005 (Mar 10, 2012)

Can anyone help me find the extension wire given below, online, here in India. 

For only $0.53 each when QTY 50+ purchased - 6ft RCA Plug/Jack M/F Cable - Black | Single RCA Audio Cables


----------

